# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  HCG kuur en zwangerschapstest

## sandra1979

Ik ben al een enige tijd bezig met een HCG afslankkuur. heeft zo'n kuur nou invloed op een zwangerschaptest?? en zo ja, hoe kan ik dan met zekerheid zonder bezoek aan de huisarts erachter komen of ik zwanger ben?? 
Gr San :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik kan het me niet voorstellen. Een zwangerschaptstest reageert met een stof (hormoon?) dat je aanmaakt als je zwanger bent (of afgeeft als je zwanger bent, weet het niet precies) Hoe dan ook; Die stof is er alleen als je zwanger bent, en dat komt dus ook in je urine. Denk niet dat je van een afslankkuur je lichaam zo in de war brengt dat het denkt dat je zwanger bent.

Maar als ik je zo lees, zou je wel zwanger willen zijn he?? Een afslankkuur is niet zo'n goeie combi met een zwangerschap. Dus als je zwanger raakt, moet je daar wel mee stoppen...

----------


## duckyzzz

Hai,

Het is dan wel een oud onderwerp en er is niet echt verder op gereageerd, maar ik moet dit ff kwijt,

HCG IS VOLGENS MIJ NML. HET HORMOON WAAR DE ZWANGERSCHAPSTEST OP REAGEERT. 

Ik zal ff kijken of ik de bijsluiter van mij vorige test nog kan vinden en dat zet ik hier dan wel weer neer, want ookal is het dan waarschijnlijk voor jou niet meer van belang, anderen die dit lezen hebben er misschien wel belang bij.

Groeten

----------


## Pientje

Schreeuwen is niet nodig Ducky, we zijn niet blind.

Ik denk zowiezo dat het handig is om even langs de dokter te gaan als je het niet zeker weet...plasje inleveren en je weet het zeker.

----------


## duckyzzz

Haha, 

Dus hoofdletters is hier schreeuwen. Sorry niet mijn bedoeling! Ik wilde in 1 oogopslag duidelijk maken waar het over ging. hoef je al die crap eromheen niet te lezen.

Liefs

----------


## Keano

Hcg beinvloed wel degelijk de zwangerschap test!

----------


## liane1978

dan kan de dokter het toch ook niet testen?

----------


## ikke64

Hoi, hoi,

Weet je, ik vind het wel leuk dat er gezegt wordt dat afslanken en zwanger zijn geen goede combi is. En je hebt natuurlijk gelijk. Maar de grap is dat er echt heel veel vrouwen zwanger zijn geworden juist omdat ze zijn afgevallen. Dus niet tegelijk maar wel als middel om hihihihi En mogelijk dat de vader ook nog meer zin heeft gehad ;-)

Gr Ikke

----------

